# Gpupdate.exe Hanging, then failing!



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Augh, simply one thing after another for me. 

Ok so I solved all of my roaming profile issues and came into work today to pull things together. I applied another couple of little GPO settings, running gpupdate /force every so often succesfully. 

I then deleted all my users to recreate them with roaming profiles. I created a test user, I cant remember if I changed any other GPO settings after this but now when I run gpupdate /force on the DC, It hangs for 10-15 mins and then says:

"User policy update has not completed in the expected time. Exiting...
Computer policy update has not completed in the expected time. Exiting...

To diagnose the failure, review the event log or envoke gpmc.msc to acces information about the group policy results"

There is nothing in event viewer at all, I am completely stumped.

If anybody has any ideas please pleease help. Just when I thought I'd solved everything.. something else comes along :/

Billy


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

I only ever run gpupdate on servers, never had a problem with gpos applying, sometimes they take time.

Best to run gpupdate/force on the workstations and then restart.

Use gpresult as a test.


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Well yeah that'd be ok if I didnt have 50 clients to run a gpupdate /force on! lol. 

I too have never had any problem like this. I just don't know where to look in finding the problem. I have unlinked all GPO's one by one and nothing seems to make a difference. Im starting to think its registry related. 

Billy


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Try (on a failing client) downloading and running gplogview to see what may be happening.


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

cluberti said:


> Try (on a failing client) downloading and running gplogview to see what may be happening.


As I said, the problem is not with the clients, but with the server. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, then run it there :wink:. You'll usually get more info from clients (regardless of whether the client is logging on to a DC, a member server, or a workstation) to begin troubleshooting. Then you go back to the DC's logs and start poking around for other issues.


----------



## Noobus (Oct 21, 2011)

Billyrain said:


> As I said, the problem is not with the clients, but with the server. Thanks anyway.


Do you have 1 or 2 dc's setup?
Can you run gpupdate /force as administrator or not at all?

Try going to one of the clients and goto start / run / %logonserver% and see if this goes to the dc.
Also have a look at dns and confirm the clients can resolve the dc's and there's no issues there.

L


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Noobus said:


> Do you have 1 or 2 dc's setup?
> Can you run gpupdate /force as administrator or not at all?
> 
> Try going to one of the clients and goto start / run / %logonserver% and see if this goes to the dc.
> ...


Heya, I am trying to run it logged into the DC as administrator. I only have one DC. 

The clients are definately not having any issues resolving DNS as they can still log in with no problems and folder redirection and shares are all accessible.


----------



## Noobus (Oct 21, 2011)

Billyrain said:


> Heya, I am trying to run it logged into the DC as administrator. I only have one DC.
> 
> The clients are definately not having any issues resolving DNS as they can still log in with no problems and folder redirection and shares are all accessible.


Can you run gpupdate when logged into the dc?

Also, it may be a specific GPO causing the issue, so try these:
- create a new OU that blocks inheritance and put a test user in there. Login as the test user and see if gpupdate will run
- disable all gpos and then log out and back in and trying running gpupdate

L


----------

